
Buy a Raspberry Pi 4 Model B - benn_88
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-4-model-b/
======
sschueller
Interesting differences to the pi 3 io is the dual hdmi out.

I don't use the hdmi out very much on any of my pis so I find this
interesting. Are people using these as workstations? Even with stripped down
Debian they seem kind of slow even just browsing the web.

~~~
cosmie
I'm not sure how common it is to use it as a workstation, but I've seen a lot
of instances where a pi is used to power displays in business settings. Think
internal things like dashboards, team/company messages, project calendars,
etc. As well as external facing things such as menu boards, "Welcome" messages
behind front desks, building directories, etc.

Whether a pi is the most appropriate device for that is another matter, but it
seems to be a frequent enough use. And being able to power dual screens in
these scenarios would be really helpful.

That said, between the marketing messaging and this[1], it seems like they
really are pushing it as a potential low-powered workstation. So maybe that is
something people do...

[1] [https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-4-desktop-...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-4-desktop-
kit/)

~~~
jdboyd
It took a few years for me to accept this, but the ongoing commitment to
continuing to make available most Raspberry Pis is a pretty compelling
argument for many business purposes over using a random old used PC or a more
powerful SBC that may not longer be available in a year. The development of
specialized OS distributions for some of these tasks only furthers the
strength of the choice for going with what could be otherwise under powered
hardware.

------
porker
Link to release blog entry: [https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-
pi-4-on-sale-now-...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-
now-from-35/)

(submitted as:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20260863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20260863))

------
mekpro
A step up to A72 cores while retaining the same price is huge. Kudo to the
Raspberry Pi team.

------
meruru
This looks like an awesome upgrade. These are the biggest highlights to me:

>The Ethernet controller on the main SoC is connected to an external Broadcom
PHY over a dedicated RGMII link, providing full throughput. USB is provided
via an external VLI controller, connected over a single PCI Express Gen 2
lane, and providing a total of 4Gbps of bandwidth, shared between the four
ports.

>we’re using the Mesa “V3D” driver developed by Eric Anholt [...] It also
eliminates roughly half of the lines of closed-source code in the platform.

------
tjoff
Neat, I really like the raspberry pis.

There are often better specs to buy but not with the same support and
community - and that is worth a lot! However I'm not thrilled with the
apparent price point of the new ones.

The prices I get are €46,83 – €66,96. Which I guess will settle a bit with
time but it is a huge step up from any previous Pi.

~~~
stefs
depends on the RAM and extras. pure pi with 1gb and no power
adapter/cable/case is still ~35€. the more expensive options are with either
4gb ram and/or bundles.

------
adrianN
4GB RAM is a lot better than before, but I had hoped for 8GB. If the Raspi had
a decent amount of RAM I would seriously consider using one as my main
computer.

~~~
tmikaeld
it seems to be the soc limit. I've only seen more than 4gb on custom arm
server boards.

~~~
kurtisc
My phone has 6GB

~~~
ch_123
Your phone probably has a CPU which costs as much (or nearly as much as the
Raspi itself). The Raspi CPUs are never the most sophisticated on the market.
Odroid used to make SBCs with the same CPUs as flagship Samsung phones, and
they cost $150-200 a board.

~~~
kurtisc
Yes, but it's not a custom Arm server board

------
greenyoda
Earlier submission with lots of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20260863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20260863)

------
Hamuko
Is the Gigabit Ethernet finally not over the USB 2.0 bus?

~~~
asark
Looks that way. And it got two USB 3.0 ports. And up to 4GB of RAM (there are
now multiple options). Hello new home file server, I think.

------
polskibus
Amazing improvements. Seems like they are getting much closer I'm terms of
performance to ODROID.

------
ohazi
Has anyone found a reference to the Wifi / Bluetooth chipset? Is it the same
one as on the 3b+?

~~~
busymom0
It now supports Bluetooth 5.0

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-4-model-b/...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-4-model-b/specifications/)

> 2.4 GHz and 5.0 GHz IEEE 802.11ac wireless, Bluetooth 5.0, BLE

------
porker
I was hoping for dual ethernet, to use as a cheap firewall. Dual everything
else except that.

~~~
wrong_variable
You could buy a ( usb -> ethernet ) cable for less than 5 dollars.

I use ( usb -> ethernet ) for the rPi zero.

You even get ( usb -> ( ethernet, usb, usb , usb ) ) accessory, which is
really cool.

~~~
smichel17
I have one of the larger ones (3 usb + Ethernet). I received it as a gift and
was originally skeptical of the usefulness of the usb ports vs the size
tradeoff, but it turns out to be super useful. It stays on my desk with my
mouse, keyboard, and printer plugged in, and acts as a pseudo-dock for my
laptop. Very nice!

------
busymom0
I just bought a 3B+ 2 weeks ago and was running into issues with my server
needing a bit more memory. Glad to see the 4GB option and I am going to get
one of these and return the old one.

------
v4n4d1s
Just ordered two 4GB variants. They're getting strong enough to replace my 3
node proxmox cluster at home for most of my services.

Not happy with micro-HDMI though.

